
TLS 1.3: Slow adoption of stronger web encryption is empowering the bad guys - known
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2020/04/06/tls-1-3-adoption/
======
chupa-chups
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-tls-1-3-isnt-in-browsers-
yet...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-tls-1-3-isnt-in-browsers-yet/)

[https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-camwinget-tls-use-
cases-03.h...](https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-camwinget-tls-use-
cases-03.html)

[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blogs/2019/february/downgrade-attack-on-tls-1.3-and-vulnerabilities-in-
major-tls-libraries/)

Let's agree to disagree.

